# Television Size?



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

What size television have any of you put in the entertainment center. The height and width supports a 20 inch without issue. The problem I am running into is the depth of the shelf. Only 17 inches deep. Most 20 inch TVs are 19+ " deep.

I have been advised to use brackets, however a lot of the weight is in the front of the television. I don't know how that would travel.

And no I am not ready to purchase a plasma yet. (although that is a very good excuse).

Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If not plasma, then LCD?

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rather than a bracket I'd get some nice wood that is about 2-3" deeper, stain to match and mount to the base. Then your TV can rest on the base. I picked up a set of the heavy duty adhesive clamps for the kids TV and thought they worked out great.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

No TV. We put a coffee maker, bread, and a bunch of other grab-off-the-shelf items instead. We take along either a computer or portable DVD player if we lack for entertainment. The radio works for news and weather radio for Wx.


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

I thought about the wood underneath but the person at Sears brought up the L-shaped brackets. Proabably a stupid question but would you adhere the wood to the shelf?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm planning on putting in a 23" lcd, but not just yet. A 23" will fit in right nice and I expect the prices to be coming down. I have seen some 23" systems for around $800. If you wanted to go with a 20", then they seem to be going for about $650. I'm hoping that Christmas will take about $200 off the price.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Did your unit not come with a TV or do you just want to replace it?


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

We had a choice of the outside cookstove or the TV. What size TV came with yours. I saw one with the TV in and thought it was a 20"


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I think you should modify the entertainment center and go with a 52" LCD or Plasma. Then you should invite anyone that might be camping close to you over to watch it. Do not forget the Bud Light, chips, and homemade salsa.


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Now that's a mod!!!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Did your unit not come with a TV or do you just want to replace it?


<sarcasm>Mine came with top-of-the-line 19" Apex.</sarcasm>


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO... Apex "Where quality is job 2"


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> I think you should modify the entertainment center and go with a 52" LCD or Plasma. Then you should invite anyone that might be camping close to you over to watch it. Do not forget the Bud Light, chips, and homemade salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while you're at it, might as well add the 7.1 surround sound, theatre seating, and the movie theatre popcorn machine. if anyone has done this mod, i'd be interested to see the pictures. lol.









scott


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We removed the high-end Apex TV from the entertainment system and took it home for our bedroom. replaced it with the 20 inch TV that we had bought for our TT before. It has a built in VCR and DVD player... Now, it did not fit, so husband had to modify the whole entertainment center so it would. Problem was that the new TV wouldn't accomodate the screws into the bottom like ye ole Apex did, so in order to keep it from sliding when traveling, we buffer it with pillows.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Outbackers..............where there's a will, there's a solution


----------



## njdmmoe (May 4, 2005)

I love to see the crap brands that get sent out with some units. I wouldn't take them for free.

And it's not the size of a man's TV, it's what he watches on it that counts.


----------



## Guyssets (Jul 21, 2005)

I trimmed the top wood of the shelf all the way up to the bottom of the cabinet shelf above, and trimmed a little bit left and right, then took out the midget tv and screwed it into the top of the shelf in the bedroom, over the closet, and then put in a 26" Sony Trinitron flatscreen. Bitchin! I plan on using the small alcove under the tv for the dvd and Bose surround rack. I also panel mounted a waterproof outlet for the 30amp and am planning on using the small table in the back for sub space. (I used to compete with car audio installs)

G


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Don't know if this helps much but mine came with a Toshiba and it fits with room to spare.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Mine came with an RCA and it is screwed to the shelf from the bottom. The thing won't budge. It's probably a 20" TV, and there's room left on each side.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Toshiba?? RCA?? those guys on the assembly line must be on drugs again. . .

I got one of those "high quality" Apex models


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

I noticed with the 28 FRLS the width of the entertainment center is not really expandable, however you could gain an inch or two in the height if you can do a little modification. Personally I am not good enough to hide it but plan to get my dad on it when he comes to visit next month. He modified our previous TT and it looked like it was factory. BUT, even with the mod about the largest TV I have found that will fit is a 24 inch Flat Screen. I have not looked at the Plasma Screens, YET. 
Jim


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

[quote name='campndox' date='May 9 2005, 02:29 PM']
What size television have any of you put in the entertainment center. The height and width supports a 20 inch without issue. The problem I am running into is the depth of the shelf. Only 17 inches deep. Most 20 inch TVs are 19+ " deep.

_________________________________________________________________

I took the 20" out, lowered the base shelf and installed 24" Sanyo I got at Wally World for $129.00. Drilled new 1/2" holes in base and secured w/ screws thru fender washers. It was amazing how much more screen here was w/ 24".

The Sanyo sticks out just a tad, since it is 18 1/2" deep.

DW thinks I should have sprung for a Plasma or LCD, but the cost isn't justified since we only go out 20-30 times a year. Lot's of short trips packed around a 2 weeker in August.

BTW, most TV watching is in Bedroom on 13" model.


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

I put in a westhouse 27" (LCD) fits purfect and wheights 28 lbs.
28'frls 5er
No cutting adding or any of that stuff. only brand i found of that size to fit. mounted it with metal strap. back top corrnors of set (took out factory screws screwed strap down with same screws) then to shelf bracing under top of cabnet. Tv wont move at all

Pics on gallery ( under mods)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, pops, you have pics of that? I have a 28frls and was thinking the largest i could get in was a 23". Sure would like to see the end result.


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

No pic at this time but put you on my contact list when i get one will get it to you. might be two or three weeks busy at work cant get to storage at this time. but if you happen to be at a best buy check out the westinghouse 27" LCD Its about 1" taller than the opening in the intertainment center but tilt the front of the tv back lift up into the opening. it will fit purfect. the top frame of tv will be covered by top frame of opening but the screen will be fully visable from all vantage points in the trailer. looks good in there to. Plus it was the cheapest 27" LCD i could find still pricey though at 999.00 but all other modles i looked at in that size ranged from 1600 to 2500 plus none of the other modles would fit eather to tall or to wide


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I bought a 20" LCD.

I started to install some straps to secure it then I steped back and ...

With my slide in all I have to do is put a couple of pillows (or the dogs foam bed) between the TV screen and the slide side. Works great!

Mike


----------



## graymatterwife (Apr 5, 2005)

campndox said:


> What size television have any of you put in the entertainment center. The height and width supports a 20 inch without issue. The problem I am running into is the depth of the shelf. Only 17 inches deep. Most 20 inch TVs are 19+ " deep.
> 
> I have been advised to use brackets, however a lot of the weight is in the front of the television. I don't know how that would travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Now that several months have passed --has anyone found a TV thin enough (not counting LCDs (still too expensive )that will fit in the 5th wheel tv cabinet? They all seem to bee too thick unless you want a 15 inch


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

campndox said:


> What size television have any of you put in the entertainment center. The height and width supports a 20 inch without issue. The problem I am running into is the depth of the shelf. Only 17 inches deep. Most 20 inch TVs are 19+ " deep.
> 
> I have been advised to use brackets, however a lot of the weight is in the front of the television. I don't know how that would travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## hey 61 (Jan 4, 2006)

campndox said:


> What size television have any of you put in the entertainment center. The height and width supports a 20 inch without issue. The problem I am running into is the depth of the shelf. Only 17 inches deep. Most 20 inch TVs are 19+ " deep.
> 
> I have been advised to use brackets, however a lot of the weight is in the front of the television. I don't know how that would travel.
> 
> ...


hello, not sure the make but I put a 27 inch, in mine, from walmart. I measured all the tvs and it was 18 inches deep, hope it helps.


----------

